# Tommy Robinson UKIP Adviser



## M Testa (Nov 23, 2018)

Robinson has been appointed as a UKIP adviser on 'rape gangs' and prison even though he is not a member. Seeing as a lot of sex offenders support him and he has been  in prison 7 times, mostly for non-political crimes, it makes weird sense. Farage unhappy all that lovely attention and money is not going to him.
Nigel Farage 'appalled' by Tommy Robinson joining Ukip as adviser


----------



## salem (Nov 23, 2018)

From the BBC article I just read on this, apparently ex BNP and EDL members are banned from joining UKIP however they've taken on the co-founder of the EDL as an adviser


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 23, 2018)

Does anyone seriously care about UKIP anymore?

They are a spent 'force'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

M Testa said:


> Farage unhappy all that lovely attention and money is not going to him.
> Nigel Farage 'appalled' by Tommy Robinson joining Ukip as adviser


yeh he sounded really unhappy about the lack of attention he was getting on the toady programme earlier 

up your analysis


----------



## M Testa (Nov 23, 2018)

they are trying to capitalise on robinson's massive publicity. the coverage is now continuous in MSM. depressing as fuck. and i dont see many MSM pundits asking him about his record of violence, fraud, prison x7, etc.


----------



## M Testa (Nov 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh he sounded really unhappy about the lack of attention he was getting on the toady programme earlier
> 
> up your analysis



i wasn't being overtly serious.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 23, 2018)

He will fit in to ukip quite well

For all the talk of British sovereignty it was always about keep the dodgy foreigners out

What eles does the party stand for anymore


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

M Testa said:


> they are trying to capitalise on robinson's massive publicity. the coverage is now continuous in MSM. depressing as fuck. and i dont see many MSM pundits asking him about his record of violence, fraud, prison x7, etc.


er i think it's more likely they're trying to entice his following. the publicity not too good, the potential increase in membership and income rather better.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

Ax^ said:


> He will fit in to ukip quite well
> 
> For all the talk of British sovereignty it was always about keep the dodgy foreigners out
> 
> What eles does the party stand for anymore


failure


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Does anyone seriously care about UKIP anymore?
> 
> They are a spent 'force'.


We'll see if they start gaining votes again once the process of not leaving the EU is finalized, because it looks like thats whats happening now lol


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> We'll see if they start gaining votes again once the process of not leaving the EU is finalized, because it looks like thats whats happening now lol


yeh. we'll see how many candidates they can actually field, and whether the leadership of the notably uncharismatic batten advances them at all.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 23, 2018)

Hopefully Farage and Robinson will be able to settle this dispute like gentlemen - that is, by trying to kill each other with guns or swords.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. we'll see how many candidates they can actually field, and whether the leadership of the notably uncharismatic batten advances them at all.


bring back nuttal imo


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> bring back nuttal imo


i'm sure they will


----------



## maomao (Nov 23, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> Hopefully Farage and Robinson will be able to settle this dispute like gentlemen - that is, by trying to kill each other with guns or swords.



Preferably guns. Better chance of both dying.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

of course being entwined with the unlovely batten may undermine yaxley-lennon's rebel appeal


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 23, 2018)

I keep seeing this thread title in the 'Latest' preview box and reading it as 'Tommy Robinson RIP'.


----------



## salem (Nov 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> failure


They've achieved more of their goal and pushed their agenda more successfully then any group on the left. Cunts the lot and whether that success is down to luck, outside influences or being aligned with the wants of a bigger group of cunts is another matter however I wouldn't call them failures.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 23, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Does anyone seriously care about UKIP anymore?
> 
> They are a spent 'force'.



This is the final nail for them. This is the point where they abandon 'not racist but' in favour of 'just plain racist'.


----------



## M Testa (Nov 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> of course being entwined with the unlovely batten may undermine yaxley-lennon's rebel appeal



he's already appeared with robinson on 1 of the recent demos. we put in the blog that the damage robinson would cause joining ukip could be compensated by new members, money, support etc.


----------



## M Testa (Nov 23, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> This is the final nail for them. This is the point where they abandon 'not racist but' in favour of 'just plain racist'.



well, they are going for the straight anti-islam angle now which may well attract some but repel others who may just be hard right anti-EU tories and not wanting to be seen as full-on racists.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

salem said:


> They've achieved more of their goal and pushed their agenda more successfully then any group on the left. Cunts the lot and whether that success is down to luck, outside influences or being aligned with the wants of a bigger group of cunts is another matter however I wouldn't call them failures.


the goal of a political party is to take political power. i don't see that having happened. the comparison with 'the left' is peculiar, to say the least, you might as well say the labour party have achieved more of their goal, or the tory party more of their goal, as i suppose you refer to the revolutionary rather than reformist left. but i will wait and see whether the ukip have in fact achieved anything. they certainly haven't done anything of note in the last couple of years.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

M Testa said:


> he's already appeared with robinson on 1 of the recent demos. we put in the blog that the damage robinson would cause joining ukip could be compensated by new members, money, support etc.


yes yes. for a time. but being in a political party is much different from turning up for a demo. i'd find it dull. most people would find it dull. and any fillip they get from syl will be but temporary as people joining find they've entered a land where the 1950s never ended.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 23, 2018)

M Testa said:


> he's already appeared with robinson on 1 of the recent demos. we put in the blog that the damage robinson would cause joining ukip could be compensated by new members, money, support etc.



As someone else said, this could be the point where Yaxley-Lennon's 'rebel' credentials are as fucked as UKIP's 'legitimate political party' credentials.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 23, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Does anyone seriously care about UKIP anymore?
> 
> They are a spent 'force'.



True but that doesn't mean we can't have a laugh at them. Just like the lib dems.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

moochedit said:


> True but that doesn't mean we can't have a laugh at them. Just like the lib dems.


the limp dems


----------



## dessiato (Nov 23, 2018)

Out of curiosity, why don't we refer to him by his real name? Can't we call him out as a racist thug using his real name?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

dessiato said:


> Out of curiosity, why don't we refer to him by his real name? Can't we call him out as a racist thug using his real name?


you'll note on this thread as on others i call him yaxley-lennon


----------



## dessiato (Nov 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll note on this thread as on others i call him yaxley-lennon


Yes, I noticed that. I was using the royal we. 

I'd personally prefer to call him "that racist cunt" but that might be a little rude.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

dessiato said:


> Yes, I noticed that. I was using the royal we.
> 
> I'd personally prefer to call him "that racist cunt" but that might be a little rude.


doesn't always narrow it down that much either


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 23, 2018)

M Testa said:


> and i dont see many MSM pundits asking him about his record of violence, fraud, prison x7, etc.



"He's been persecuted by the state"

Direct quote from Batten on the BBC just now



Ax^ said:


> What eles does the party stand for anymore



Well, a number of their local councillors blame the gays for washing their crops away. Don't forget them


----------



## dessiato (Nov 23, 2018)

Sorry, I'm just a bit angry and disgusted by this man. I'd love him to disappear from all public platforms, no matter how big or small.

It's been a long time since I felt so strongly about anyone.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

dessiato said:


> Sorry, I'm just a bit angry and disgusted by this man. I'd love him to disappear from all public platforms, no matter how big or small.
> 
> It's been a long time since I felt so strongly about anyone.


bet the last time it was a rather nicer feeling so strongly about someone


----------



## xenon (Nov 23, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> As someone else said, this could be the point where Yaxley-Lennon's 'rebel' credentials are as fucked as UKIP's 'legitimate political party' credentials.


A notable nexus nadir.


----------



## likesfish (Nov 23, 2018)

well's he's fucked over the edl and now ukip mi5 must be quite smug


----------



## dessiato (Nov 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> bet the last time it was a rather nicer feeling so strongly about someone


This year was the first time in many, many years I felt so strongly that I attended protests. One against Trump and one against this racist cunt. I've felt strongly before and wanted to protest, but this time I went. I had to.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> the goal of a political party is to take political power. i don't see that having happened. the comparison with 'the left' is peculiar, to say the least, you might as well say the labour party have achieved more of their goal, or the tory party more of their goal, as i suppose you refer to the revolutionary rather than reformist left. but i will wait and see whether the ukip have in fact achieved anything. they certainly haven't done anything of note in the last couple of years.


The goal of Ukip was Brexit


----------



## M Testa (Nov 23, 2018)

*On 9/11/18 we wrote of Tommy Robbingbastard's political career: 

'BNP – United People Of Luton – EDL – British Freedom Party – European Defence League – Quilliam Foundation – UK Pegida – ‘UK Against Hate’ – Rebel Media – hovering near the Football Lads Alliance – Generation Irritation -and next UKIP?' Prescience or pretty obvious trajectory? *


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

ska invita said:


> The goal of Ukip was Brexit


yes. have we left the european union?

as far as i can see not only have they not achieved anything i am by no means sure brexit will occur.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. have we left the european union?
> 
> as far as i can see not only have they not achieved anything i am by no means sure brexit will occur.


Wether we actually leave or not we'll find out soon enough. (For what it's worth I think we will leave). Either way ukip have created a highly successful and dominant political narrative of recent years, which lead to the referendum. Massive impact for a fringe party.

By the way, if we don't leave (via a second referendum) there is no way in hell that puts the issue of Brexit back on the shelf... Far from it it'll kick off immediately. Also UK to EU relations would be stretched paper thin if we dont leave, and ukip and it's unholy alliance with cunt chops here may well ride again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Wether we actually leave or not we'll find out soon enough. (For what it's worth I think we will leave). Either way ukip have created a highly successful and dominant political narrative of recent years, which lead to the referendum. Massive impact for a fringe party.
> 
> By the way, if we don't leave (via a second referendum) there is no way in hell that puts the issue of Brexit back on the shelf... Far from it it'll kick off immediately. Also UK to EU relations would be stretched paper thin if we dont leave, and ukip and it's unholy alliance with cunt chops here may well ride again.


we'll see. i won't be at all surprised if there is no second referendum, if the ecj's decision goes as i can see a situation occurring in which there is no return to the people but a parliamentary decision to remain. unless something massive changes ukip are going nowhere, and by a massive change i mean in their ability to a) attract and b) stand candidates. see for example their 2017 accounts View statement of accounts - The Electoral Commission which appear to show them somewhat in the red.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 23, 2018)

Meanwhile, in the fight against noncery:


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 23, 2018)

Yossarian said:


> Hopefully Farage and Robinson will be able to settle this dispute like gentlemen - that is, by trying to kill each other with guns or swords.




real men duel with hammers


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 24, 2018)

a touch of class


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 24, 2018)

I saw this and seriously thought it was a Newsthump piece


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 24, 2018)

Farage is basically meaning “posh racists only” isn’t he?


----------



## Cheesepig3 (Nov 24, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> We'll see if they start gaining votes again once the process of not leaving the EU is finalized, because it looks like thats whats happening now lol



Given that the reason for most EU migration here is their acceptance of lower wages, business will want a post Brexit equivalent. 


I'm looking forward to the howling from UKIP when the farmers and builders start Ryanairing loads of Bangladeshis in.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 25, 2018)

ska invita said:


> The goal of Ukip was Brexit


Surely Brexit or rather LEXIT is a goal of Socialist Workers Party, Socialist Party, CPB. CPGB Marxist Leninist (plus almost all other Tankies), Morning Star Group, RMT, Bakers Union, George Galloway, Individuals In Class War & Sol Fed, Faction/Tendency supporting David Owen, Larry O'Hara & assorted Greens/Environmentalist plus other Liberals & Leftists !
I think you are right, in that Tory Right, UKIP and others on fringe/far right instigated and in many ways lead Brexit campaign for their own reasons, however by your logic the mentioned left wing and liberals above also achieved this end !

I can't see ruling class in Britain & Europe allowing Britain leaving EU to the extent or in the direction that the likes of UKIP want or finding ways around & 'back doors' to policies that would cause them quantitative problems, for example customs union & market orientated legislation by ECJ.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 153464


He's a little charmer


----------



## M Testa (Nov 25, 2018)

CPB are saying we need to get out of bosses European union as there is no way they will let a renationalisation of public services go ahead.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 25, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Farage is basically meaning “posh racists only” isn’t he?



I got the impression that UKIP was always about trying to be the 'respectable' face of racism, and to appeal to people whose main objection to the BNP was that the BNP were too lower class...


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 1, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I got the impression that UKIP was always about trying to be the 'respectable' face of racism, and to appeal to people whose main objection to the BNP was that the BNP were too lower class...



I think they started out as a party of golf club bigots and over-privileged libertarian cranks, but have gone beyond that a bit now since that was never going to be a large enough demographic to achieve much power.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 1, 2018)

M Testa said:


> CPB are saying we need to get out of bosses European union as there is no way they will let a renationalisation of public services go ahead.



Only this isn’t true, the French ( and lots of other countries in the eu ) seem to manage it.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 2, 2018)

I’m forever reading this as Tommy Robinson tripadvisor


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> bring back nuttal imo



I think he's busy fighting the warlords in Afghanistan. Single-handed.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 7, 2018)

Interesting guardian piece on the funding of Tommy Robinson Revealed: the hidden global network behind Tommy Robinson

Most of Yaxley-Lennon's funding is from the US. It is significant funding it seems, and it is likely he wouldn't be anywhere near as big a presence in the UK without it. Our local fascism is coming to us with a US flag stamped on it.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2018)

Tommy Robinson supporter filmed delivering racist rant on train


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 17, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Tommy Robinson supporter filmed delivering racist rant on train



Is that the new UKIP leader Farage was complaining about?


----------



## JJ50 (Jan 2, 2019)

Robinson is an evil racist who should never have seen the light of day again. It just goes to show what a nasty party UKIP is.


----------



## justin credible (Jan 31, 2019)

UKIP are clearly attracting the creme da la creme to their party

Another fascinating example is their Housing and Pensions spokesman my Andrew Lambrou Charalambous, "tantric master" apparently

He has a blog here
Andrew Charalambous

However it is not his only blog

Behold his insane blog of weirdness and laugh.  or cry.  Or something

Andrew Charalambous

He should fit right in with the various assorted far-right conspiracy theorists that support Tommy Robinson

eta

he makes weird videos too


----------



## sim667 (Feb 7, 2019)

Some guy who lives on a 50 foot catamaran crusing the Carribean has decided to make a documentary about "The Real Tommy Robinson"

It looks like a smokescreen piece trying to improve credibility


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 7, 2019)

So what actually happened with the contempt conviction?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 7, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> So what actually happened with the contempt conviction?


I believe its been referred to the attorney general.

Meanwhile apparently UKIP have registered Tommy Robinson and Danny Tommo with the EU government as secretaries, so they are now being funded by the taxpayer via the EU.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 7, 2019)

sim667 said:


> I believe its been referred to the attorney general.
> 
> Meanwhile apparently UKIP have registered Tommy Robinson and Danny Tommo with the EU government as secretaries, *so they are now being funded by the taxpayer via the EU*.



Not for long.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 8, 2019)

Anyone seen the live Facebook stream of a beered up and beaked up Tommy ranting about Panorama?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 8, 2019)

You're not really selling that well.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 8, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You're not really selling that well.



The Socialist Way FB group latched on to it...  Very wtf, yet Tommy's followers will lap it up, despite the guy being off his nut.  Worth a watch.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 9, 2019)

Here we go. 



The state of Tommy here doesn't seem to put off his fans.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 13, 2019)

Tommy Robinson boasts about drugs and proclaims himself 'king of the whole Islam race', in leaked video

Posted without comment (apart from to say no comment)


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 13, 2019)

He'd be on the front line.


----------



## M Testa (Feb 15, 2019)

latest scam alert. robinson is 'exposing the bbc' so has costed an event and asked for contributions. of course, what he proposes will get 'cancelled' so he keeps the money and carries on stuffing his square head full of crisps and watching his twitter feed.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 15, 2019)

Standard


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2019)

M Testa said:


> latest scam alert. robinson is 'exposing the bbc' so has costed an event and asked for contributions. of course, what he proposes will get 'cancelled' so he keeps the money and carries on stuffing his square head full of crisps class a's and watching his twitter feed.
> 
> View attachment 161917


corrected for you


----------



## Patteran (Feb 15, 2019)

M Testa said:


> latest scam alert. robinson is 'exposing the bbc' so has costed an event and asked for contributions. of course, what he proposes will get 'cancelled' so he keeps the money and carries on stuffing his square head full of crisps and watching his twitter feed.
> 
> View attachment 161917



Media City is on private land, all owned by Peel Holdings. I can't see them going for this - there's a load more new units they're trying to lease up there, & this shit is bad for business. I'd also be interested to know which production company decided this was a good idea.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 15, 2019)

He's also taken offence to a leaflet advertising a rape crisis helpline, because the leaflet was targeted at BAME people. So his supporters have taken to calling the helpline constantly to make it impossible for anyone to get through to it. However they've completely missed the point that the helpline is actually open to everyone as there's another leaflet that doesn't not target BAME people and shares the same phone number. So effectively he's encouraged his supporters to deny people to access to a rape crisis helpline.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 15, 2019)

It's amazing how he manages to keep out cunting himself.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 15, 2019)

Dildo is the simile I like to use when thinking of Tommy.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 15, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> The state of Tommy here doesn't seem to put off his fans.



I could only watch a third of that. God he's a boring blaggard


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 15, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I could only watch a third of that. God he's a boring blaggard



Not surprising really, he's probably 70% cocaine by now.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 15, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's amazing how he manages to keep out cunting himself.



Because there are enough people that suck it up...


----------



## M Testa (Feb 15, 2019)

i can't listen to his fucken voice cos he's a tedious whiny little fuckstick. He has yet to offer any solution to the problems he twats on about - UK muslims, 'send them back' - to where? their mum's house? it's a spiel that winds people up but gives no feasible plan to realise it except thru drunken violence and him making shitloads of cash. he is a business.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 16, 2019)

'Tommyrotters' is a nice word for Tommy followers coined by a certain FB page.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 18, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> 'Tommyrotters' is a nice word for Tommy followers coined by a certain FB page.


"Tommunists" because they all throw their wages at him.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 18, 2019)

apparantly he's been offering out Paul Ferris


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> apparantly he's been offering out Paul Ferris


Read that as Paul Scarrot for a minute.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2019)

...and i would not be offering Ferris anything but niceness.


----------



## M Testa (Feb 18, 2019)

ferris reckons his is miles bigger than tommy's! criminal records that is.

or maybe tommy thinks this is him: 

Criminal Law Solicitors Banbridge | Police Station Representation


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 19, 2019)

I see cuntchops has weighed in/ had a meltdown on the Shamima issue..  See his FB page.  Sadly, one of my FB friends was sharing this out.  I'd like to think she doesn't know what a grade A muppet Robinson is.   Unfortunately, this seems to be one of those cases which attracts anger from 'moderate' people and opens ears to cunts like Tommy.

As I said in another thread, it's amazing the froth over this (the actions of one, possibly naïve, child) compared to the ignoring of the verdict that UK arms sales to Saudi are likely illegal.  Are these individual cases used to distract from the big picture?

Question: do you think trolling Tommy's FB page would be a good idea?


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 20, 2019)

The case is amplified because it generates clicks and revenue for news websites. Even seems to have generated a lot of froth on this site. Everyone loves a panto villain.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 26, 2019)

Tommy Robinson has been banned from Facebook and Instagram. 

Tommy Robinson banned from Facebook and Instagram


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 26, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Tommy Robinson has been banned from Facebook and Instagram.
> 
> Tommy Robinson banned from Facebook and Instagram



There's two threads, and it's annoying me now!

Fash thinking Tommy Robinson arrest is about free speech


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 27, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Anyone seen the live Facebook stream of a beered up and beaked up Tommy ranting about Panorama?


Been pushed it twice in 2 days now on youtube. Reported both times. Just took this screenshot too


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 28, 2019)

Has anyone seen his expose dickumentary on Panorama yet? 



The *14,533 Comments *take a bit of digesting 

Plenty of 'fake noose' Merkans on the bandwagon commenting there and he did seem to do a bit of a number on John Sweeney including potentially doxing out his contact details by the looks of it...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Has anyone seen his expose dickumentary on Panorama yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merkans? Surely merkins


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 28, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Has anyone seen his expose dickumentary on Panorama yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweeney comes across as a bit of a Lunchtime O'Booze character.Btw if you were SYL's wife would you be a bit suspicious if Lucy Browns got a tatoo of your husbands prison number on her wrist?


----------



## bemused (Feb 28, 2019)

Waiting for the youtube ban and more requests for donations.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 28, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Sweeney comes across as a bit of a Lunchtime O'Booze character.Btw if you were SYL's wife would you be a bit suspicious if Lucy Browns got a tatoo of your husbands prison number on her wrist?


Thought that myself. 

"Ooh Tommy let me take me watch off love and show you how fucked off I was with you when you went inside"
"That's Nelson Mandela's prison number luv, I just used that as a promotional thing on my Instagram"
"So what was your real prison number?"
"4737 Carlin Sir"
"Oh shit"

Give the girl her due though she can hold her sauce better than Sweeney could. I think she led him down a much merrier path than he did her


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 28, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Merkans? Surely merkins


Are you saying this is a cover-up?


----------



## M Testa (Feb 28, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Merkans? Surely merkins



merkins & bawbags.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2019)

Tommy Robinson to face fresh contempt of court proceedings


----------



## bemused (Mar 7, 2019)

He'll get a new RangeRover with all those donations to save Tommy.


----------



## Poi E (Mar 8, 2019)

Best get one while it's built in England.


----------



## M Testa (Mar 8, 2019)

they need to investigate his income. money laundering thru EDL? donations etc?


----------



## bemused (Mar 8, 2019)

M Testa said:


> they need to investigate his income. money laundering thru EDL? donations etc?



He's rich enough to pay an accountant now. I wonder how well the BNP would have done if social media was as sophisticated as it is now and someone as smart as Robinson was in their ranks. He's a master at monetising hate and it appears youtube are happy to go along with it.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Mar 8, 2019)

Meanwhile, Robinson’s latest doorstepping stunt against Mike Stuchberry has shown how Yaxley Lennon’s social media tactics weaponise a whole range of threatening psychopaths and sociopaths against his target.  The kick boxer and all round nasty piece of work Andrew Tate tweeted himself outside Stuchberry’s.  Seems like elements of Brit far right up for a full on doxxing war like appears to have been raging for some time in the states.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 8, 2019)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Meanwhile, Robinson’s latest doorstepping stunt against Mike Stuchberry has shown how Yaxley Lennon’s social media tactics weaponise a whole range of threatening psychopaths and sociopaths against his target.  The kick boxer and all round nasty piece of work Andrew Tate tweeted himself outside Stuchberry’s.  Seems like elements of Brit far right up for a full on doxxing war like appears to have been raging for some time in the states.


I saw that and Tate really did feel a bit retro. I had to remember back to a few years ago when he came up as a nasty misogynist, trying to boast about being in with Romanian gangsters after getting kicked off Big Brother. It doesn't seem like he's changed a lot tbh - still doing the PUA/business guru thing for maladjusted teenage boys.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 8, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I saw that and Tate really did feel a bit retro. I had to remember back to a few years ago when he came up as a nasty misogynist, trying to boast about being in with Romanian gangsters after getting kicked off Big Brother. It doesn't seem like he's changed a lot tbh - still doing the PUA/business guru thing for maladjusted teenage boys.


His latest endeavour, as he drives around in his rented car, is getting young women into 'work' on webcams. Deleted all his social media photos showing what a big man he is turning up to someones family house.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 29, 2019)

meant to be speaking at ukip rally in westminster later


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 29, 2019)

I did see this up there today.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 29, 2019)

Apparently there is some dissatisfaction amongst non TR-aligned leavers in Parliament Square that they are being associated with this goon and his supporters.


----------



## Poi E (Mar 30, 2019)

Moderates won't get heard.


----------



## sim667 (May 1, 2019)

Who's the Bricey person he's making RIP comments about today?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 2, 2019)

So Tommy had a milkshake thrown over him...


----------



## Sweet FA (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Sweet FA (May 2, 2019)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 2, 2019)

Actual video:


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 2, 2019)

All these videos & photos, and more, have already been posted on the other thread...

Can Yaxley Lennon run for EU elections?


----------



## Badgers (May 2, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> All these videos & photos, and more, have already been posted on the other thread...
> 
> Can Yaxley Lennon run for EU elections?


Worth posting again and again imo


----------



## Sweet FA (May 2, 2019)

oh yeh, just seen them


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 3, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> So Tommy had a milkshake thrown over him...



He won’t go back there in a McFlurry


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> He won’t go back there in a McFlurry


----------



## Dogsauce (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 5, 2019)

‘I’m getting death threats,’ says man who threw milkshake on Tommy Robinson


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> ‘I’m getting death threats,’ says man who threw milkshake on Tommy Robinson


But what do you think?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 5, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> But what do you think?



Solidarity with milkshake boy.


----------



## TopCat (May 5, 2019)

I like the way the fella is quoted saying him and Tommy could shake on it.


----------



## albionism (May 5, 2019)

Am I wrong?, but I thought you had to have no criminal record
to stand as an MEP?


----------



## TopCat (May 5, 2019)

albionism said:


> Am I wrong?, but I thought you had to have no criminal record
> to stand as an MEP?


You have to be in prison and serving a year plus sentence to be barred from standing.


----------



## albionism (May 5, 2019)

TopCat said:


> You have to be in prison and serving a year plus sentence to be barred from standing.


Cheers.


----------



## The39thStep (May 5, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> But what do you think?


Very hard to be on social media and not get death threats these days


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Very hard to be on social media and not get death threats these days


Who here hasn't had the occasional death threat off fascists?


----------



## TopCat (May 5, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Who here hasn't had the occasional death threat off fascists?


Me. Some dirty looks from the ones near me but that's it.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Me. Some dirty looks from the ones near me but that's it.


got a couple of letters where I used to live


----------



## Fez909 (May 5, 2019)

Millions of death threats of support


----------



## TopCat (May 5, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> got a couple of letters where I used to live


A couple near me know me from loads of rows over the decades. The last being Maidstone. They are quite frit of their wives though and don't dare bring trouble to their door.


----------



## Patteran (May 5, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> He won’t go back there in a McFlurry



When the lactose meets the intolerant. 

Temporarily, it seems to have worked. He was in Midd on Friday, where he met a muted response, & has gone quiet since. Supposed to be in Eccles & Prestwich today, but it's a no-show. Declarations of victory would be misguided, & I'm sure he's just postponed not cancelled, but it has possibly made him think again - I'm guessing he wants to take the momentum out of the milkshake protests, & he's now fundraising for increased security as a consequence.


----------



## friedaweed (May 5, 2019)

Has idea


----------



## TopCat (May 5, 2019)

Patteran said:


> When the lactose meets the intolerant.
> 
> Temporarily, it seems to have worked. He was in Midd on Friday, where he met a muted response, & has gone quiet since. Supposed to be in Eccles & Prestwich today, but it's a no-show. Declarations of victory would be misguided, & I'm sure he's just postponed not cancelled, but it has possibly made him think again - I'm guessing he wants to take the momentum out of the milkshake protests, & he's now fundraising for increased security as a consequence.


Where were Tomaz and his fash buddies? The crew TR had with him this week looked like misfit volunteers.


----------



## Fez909 (May 5, 2019)

Local DJ Luke Unabomber (from Electric Chair) 

UnA on Instagram: “MESSAGE FOR TOMMY ROBINSON ( nonce )”


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 5, 2019)

Sex dwarf.


----------



## friedaweed (May 5, 2019)

He'd get twatted in Bradford.


----------



## Patteran (May 5, 2019)

TopCat said:


> Where were Tomaz and his fash buddies? The crew TR had with him this week looked like misfit volunteers.



Dunno. If they're DFLA & consequently UKIP associated then they might be cup tied. Or they might have wanted paying - Bury, Warrington & Middleton all took place during normal working hours.


----------



## TopCat (May 5, 2019)

Beating up women will not go down well with North West voters.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 5, 2019)

Assorted videos show his "bodyguards" just randomly attacking people in the area so he may have had some questions from plod. Though nothing will come out of it despite, you know, unprovoked assaults on camera.

I wouldn't go near him these days without some backup tbh, not as someone opposing him. All due respect to the milkshake bloke but if you read his account, he was cornered after having previously had an encounter with TR and knew he was facing a kicking so chucked his milkshake as a distraction and ran. He still got hit too.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 5, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Assorted videos show his "bodyguards" just randomly attacking people in the area so he may have had some questions from plod. Though nothing will come out of it despite, you know, unprovoked assaults on camera.
> 
> I wouldn't go near him these days without some backup tbh, not as someone opposing him. All due respect to the milkshake bloke but if you read his account, he was cornered after having previously had an encounter with TR and knew he was facing a kicking so chucked his milkshake as a distraction and ran. He still got hit too.



yeah - its pretty blatant - turning up with your goons and strutting around intimidating people. May as well call themselves the brownshirts and have done with it. Or maybe the "brownshirts with milkshake stains down the front"


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> yeah - its pretty blatant - turning up with your goons and strutting around intimidating people. May as well call themselves the brownshirts and have done with it. Or maybe the "brownshirts with milkshake stains down the front"


Neopolitans, brown pink and white


----------



## Yossarian (May 6, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Has idea




Not sure how close you'd be able to get to him with a splurge gun, maybe something more like Spider-Man's web shooters would work.


----------



## friedaweed (May 6, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> Not sure how close you'd be able to get to him with a splurge gun, maybe something more like Spider-Man's web shooters would work.


----------



## bemused (May 6, 2019)

It brings me childish joy that Tommy's entire MEP campaign will be remembered for making McDonalds milkshakes a tool of protest. He's being trolled by diary based beverages and it is glorious.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 6, 2019)

#milkshakechallenge


----------



## TopCat (May 6, 2019)

Everyone wants to splodge him.


----------



## TopCat (May 6, 2019)

We should keep this up . For ever.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 6, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Local DJ Luke Unabomber (from Electric Chair)
> 
> UnA on Instagram: “MESSAGE FOR TOMMY ROBINSON ( nonce )”



They have a Wimpys? Jammy bastards.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 6, 2019)




----------



## 8ball (May 6, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


>




The "cheap suit" bit will be especially stinging to him if he reads that. 
I bet it isn't cheap.


----------



## albionism (May 7, 2019)

How the fuck have he and his goons, especially that
Danny Tommo cunt, not had their teeth kicked in yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 7, 2019)

TopCat said:


> We should keep this up . For ever.


No, drown him in a barrel of milkshake and have done with it


----------



## Pickman's model (May 7, 2019)

bemused said:


> It brings me childish joy that Tommy's entire MEP campaign will be remembered for making McDonalds milkshakes a tool of protest. He's being trolled by diary based beverages and it is glorious.


We could award the best drubbing the milk cup


----------



## teqniq (May 7, 2019)

albionism said:


> How the fuck have he and his goons, especially that
> Danny Tommo cunt, not had their teeth kicked in yet?


I looked this clown up. Two years for a bungled kidnapping. 

Danny Tommo - Bungler Criminal


----------



## JuanTwoThree (May 7, 2019)




----------



## albionism (May 8, 2019)

teqniq said:


> I looked this clown up. Two years for a bungled kidnapping.
> 
> Danny Tommo - Bungler Criminal


He's the prick in the video, throwing his weight around. A right piece of shit.


----------



## albionism (May 11, 2019)

How the fuck has he not been nicked for assault? Must be a grass.
That woman he punches in the video, he broke her nose. And he
has not been arrested.


----------



## binka (May 11, 2019)

Had my postal ballot through for the North West. He's on it at the bottom as 'Tommy Robinson' I thought his legal name was Stephen Yaxley-Lennon. I tried googling it and all I can see is his name is a pseudonym not that he ever legally changed it? Can anyone explain? I assumed he would have to go by his real name


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 11, 2019)

binka said:


> Had my postal ballot through for the North West. He's on it at the bottom as 'Tommy Robinson' I thought his legal name was Stephen Yaxley-Lennon. I tried googling it and all I can see is his name is a pseudonym not that he ever legally changed it? Can anyone explain? I assumed he would have to go by his real name



What, you mean like Screaming Lord Sutch (RIP), and Lord Buckethead?


----------



## binka (May 11, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> What, you mean like Screaming Lord Sutch (RIP), and Lord Buckethead?


I've never seen them on a ballot I thought they would have real names on there to. As I said I don't know that's why I'm asking I just thought on a ballot you'd had to have your real name somewhere


----------



## Poot (May 11, 2019)

JuanTwoThree said:


>


 I can confirm that the big purple bus was splodged in Plymouth today. The big purple bellend, however, was nowhere to be seen.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 11, 2019)

binka said:


> I've never seen them on a ballot I thought they would have real names on there to. As I said I don't know that's why I'm asking I just thought on a ballot you'd had to have your real name somewhere



Legally you can call yourself whatever you like, you probably need a 'deed poll' to get your passport or driving licence changed, and the likes of banks may insist on one. 

*goes off to find a link*, here you go...



> You do not have to follow a legal process to start using a new name. But you might need a ‘deed poll’ to apply for or to change official documents like your passport or driving licence.
> Change your name by deed poll


----------



## binka (May 11, 2019)

So basically anyone could have stood as Tommy Robinson - should have got a few people to do it and split the Tommy Robinson vote


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 11, 2019)

binka said:


> So basically anyone could have stood as Tommy Robinson - should have got a few people to do it and split the Tommy Robinson vote



I doubt the electoral commission would allow that, as common sense comes into play.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 11, 2019)

Some milkshake action at a UKIP thing with Milo and Sargon of Arsecandle yesterday too. 

UKIP candidate in milkshake melee

Shame not on target, maybe there needs to be an antifascist training camp focusing on the lobbing of dairy-based beverages.

Also note the BBC overlooking Milo’s pedo apologism in their little biography.


----------



## klang (May 11, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Some milkshake action at a UKIP thing with Milo and Sargon of Arsecandle yesterday too.
> 
> UKIP candidate in milkshake melee
> 
> ...


first we will have to storm a few Mc D branches for milk shake redistribution.


----------



## Poot (May 11, 2019)

Here in the south west, my milkshakes seem to be bringing very much the wrong sort of boys to the yard.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 11, 2019)

littleseb said:


> first we will have to storm a few Mc D branches for milk shake redistribution.



Or maybe seize the means of production:


----------



## existentialist (May 11, 2019)

albionism said:


>



My knee is twitching from wanting to deliver Tommo a solid one to the knackers.


----------



## Patteran (May 11, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Some milkshake action at a UKIP thing with Milo and Sargon of Arsecandle yesterday too.
> 
> UKIP candidate in milkshake melee
> 
> ...



Ukippered in Truro.


----------



## sim667 (May 13, 2019)

Milkshaked in Totnes.


----------



## co-op (May 13, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Milkshaked in Totnes.



*Milkshook


----------



## Patteran (May 13, 2019)

I think it's going well for TR. He's adapted, switched tactics, now swerving the town centre confrontations & staying on the estates where he's being well-received. The opposition, predominantly local Asian lads or travelling lefties, reinforces his 'us vs them' culture war narrative. Reasonable turn outs, people feeling like they're being listened to, & everyone who turns out will influence someone else. Birkenhead yesterday seemed very bad to me, a litmus test - when (some) scousers/wools receive him positively, conditions are rotten ripe.


----------



## Don Troooomp (May 13, 2019)

I'm going to have a pop at the shake throwing hero.
It should have been chocolate flavour so the racist twat turned brown when he got splattered.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 13, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> I'm going to have a pop at the shake throwing hero.
> It should have been chocolate flavour so the racist twat turned brown when he got splattered.


Oh wow...that is so clever and cool. Did you think of that all by yourself? .....yeah you tell him because for sure it would have been sooooooo funny...cos turning racists brown is sooooo funny.


----------



## Ranbay (May 13, 2019)

co-op said:


> *Milkshook


----------



## friedaweed (May 17, 2019)

Having words with my postie tomorrow


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 18, 2019)

'Punches, attacks, milkshakes':  inside the Tommy Robinson campaign



> In remarks unearthed by the Guardian, Robinson told a meeting of far-right activists in Cork in 2016 that the west was “too weak to say our culture is superior to Muslim culture” and – in comments picked up off-camera – told one rightwing campaigner it was fine to use violence against counter-protesters as long as it was not on camera. “If the cameras aren’t there, fucking punch the geezers right in the head,”



Horrible little cunt.


----------



## M Testa (May 18, 2019)

absolutely but given the apathy and rejection of last elections, he has a chance.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 18, 2019)

I don't think he has much of a chance but we are in a bad state when that's even a question.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 18, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't think he has much of a chance but we are in a bad state when that's even a question.



We live in strange times.  Nothing is impossible.

And BJ likely PM too.

Boris Johnson 'well ahead among Tory grassroots' in leadership battle, poll suggests


----------



## M Testa (May 18, 2019)

strange indeed. politics has never been such a headbanging mess, stuck in the brexit mire, the far right/populism stuff appealing (like trump voters) as knocking parliament etc. i see very few positives at the mo.


----------



## Judelo (May 18, 2019)

Trump got in....


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 18, 2019)

M Testa said:


> strange indeed. politics has never been such a headbanging mess, stuck in the brexit mire, the far right/populism stuff appealing (like trump voters) as knocking parliament etc. i see very few positives at the mo.



The only light at the moment is the beginning of the decriminalisation of psychedelics.  Maybe they will go mainstream and reach enough people just in time...  Feed the Nazis magic mushrooms and MDMA.


----------



## M Testa (May 18, 2019)

ha ha, some chance. im long out of the whole narcotic fun-land but nazis on acid? eek.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 18, 2019)

It's the surprise leftfield happy ending!  Otherwise I reckon things are going to get a hell of a lot worse (on many levels) before they get better.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 18, 2019)

It's not impossible but I think it's very unlikely - he really isn't that popular generally.

The problem is being in a state where he's more than a joke candidate. There are people around who are only slightly less racist who might actually have some chance. His presence and publicity drags everything more in that direction, and similarly he is enabled by others.


----------



## killer b (May 18, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't think he has much of a chance but we are in a bad state when that's even a question.


It isn't actually a question though is it - the numbers arent there. People are just a bit hysterical about it cause he's the big bad wolf.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 18, 2019)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> It isn't actually a question though is it - the numbers arent there. People are just a bit hysterical about it cause he's the big bad wolf.


It's still a question that's being asked even if the answer is clearly "no", and the fact that it's being asked is part of the process.


----------



## killer b (May 18, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's still a question that's being asked even if the answer is clearly "no", and the fact that it's being asked is part of the process.


The danger his candidature poses is being blown out of proportion by opposing parties as a campaigning tool. Sadly this suits him as well as them...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 18, 2019)

on teh tweeter today


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 18, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


>




Well, that was two people.  Sadly, replies like "it's racist to criticise Islam, full stop" (from the guy in the clip) don't really help because (1) Islam isn't a race and (2) no religion should be beyond criticism (but the debate should be civil and decent).


----------



## teqniq (May 18, 2019)

Puddy_Tat This is probably in response to this.

Police ask McDonald's to halt milkshake sales during Farage rally


----------



## Judelo (May 18, 2019)

Hopefully the brexit/racist/whatever vote will be split. However the remain/non-racist/whatever vote could also be split.

However each one of us feels about voting at all ever, this could be an exception just to help make sure the (bigger) cunts don't win.


----------



## M Testa (May 18, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's not impossible but I think it's very unlikely - he really isn't that popular generally. The problem is being in a state where he's more than a joke candidate. There are people around who are only slightly less racist who might actually have some chance. His presence and publicity drags everything more in that direction, and similarly he is enabled by others.



it isnt just that people vote for him, its that they dont vote for anyone else that can end in a win. is he as popular as UKIP? Farage? they have backing and experience and are slightly more respectable than him. altho he has a terrible record...

Tommy Robinson Is Not Innocent!

... many people couldnt give a toss cos theres this cult around him.


----------



## M Testa (May 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> It isn't actually a question though is it - the numbers arent there. People are just a bit hysterical about it cause he's the big bad wolf.



he is standing in Nick Griffins old manor isn't he?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 18, 2019)

M Testa said:


> he is standing in Nick Griffins old manor isn't he?



Yep, and NG got elected with around a 8% vote share.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> The danger his candidature poses is being blown out of proportion by opposing parties as a campaigning tool. Sadly this suits him as well as them...


Oh yes, it is absolutely a co-dependent process.


----------



## killer b (May 18, 2019)

M Testa said:


> he is standing in Nick Griffins old manor isn't he?


The north west of England isn't nick Griffin's 'old manor', but his party did once get enough votes for him to briefly become one of our MEPs. He was crushed at the last election though, because all their vote - beyond a very few committed fascists, and not even all of them - transferred to UKIP. They're now all transferring to the Brexit party. 

The base figures you need to look at arent the BNP in 2009, it's the BNP in 2104. I think Robinson might do a little better than 32000, but with the wind behind Farage as it is, I wouldnt bet on it.


----------



## hot air baboon (May 18, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yep, and NG got elected with around a 8% vote share.



_HNH fears low voter turnout could see him reach the last MEP slot “by default” - with just 8.9% of the vote (around 120,000 out of a possible five million). _

HuffPost is now part of Oath


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 18, 2019)

hot air baboon said:


> _HNH fears low voter turnout could see him reach the last MEP slot “by default” - with just 8.9% of the vote (around 120,000 out of a possible five million). _
> 
> HuffPost is now part of Oath



Liked but not liked, if you see what I mean.


----------



## M Testa (May 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> The north west of England isn't nick Griffin's 'old manor', but his party did once get enough votes for him to briefly become one of our MEPs. He was crushed at the last election though, because all their vote - beyond a very few committed fascists, and not even all of them - transferred to UKIP. They're now all transferring to the Brexit party.
> 
> The base figures you need to look at arent the BNP in 2009, it's the BNP in 2104. I think Robinson might do a little better than 32000, but with the wind behind Farage as it is, I wouldnt bet on it.


who is standing apart from robinson? griffin was MEP in the NW so yes, it was as cockernees say, his 'old manor.'


----------



## killer b (May 18, 2019)

M Testa said:


> who is standing apart from robinson? griffin was MEP in the NW so yes, it was as cockernees say, his 'old manor.'


Google is as available to you as it is to me. Maybe you should read up about it before issuing dire warnings based on fuck all.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 18, 2019)

Tommy Robinson gets a mench in this...

How much more of a twat can Morrissey be?


----------



## M Testa (May 19, 2019)

killer b said:


> Google is as available to you as it is to me. Maybe you should read up about it before issuing dire warnings based on fuck all.



dire warnings? fuck off.


----------



## klang (May 19, 2019)

Judelo said:


> Trump got in....


that's what Yaxley-Lennon tells himself every morning, in front of the mirror, with a sparkle of hope in his eyes.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2019)

killer b said:


> The north west of England isn't nick Griffin's 'old manor', but his party did once get enough votes for him to briefly become one of our MEPs. He was crushed at the last election though, because all their vote - beyond a very few committed fascists, and not even all of them - transferred to UKIP. They're now all transferring to the Brexit party.
> 
> The base figures you need to look at arent the BNP in 2009, it's the BNP in 2104. I think Robinson might do a little better than 32000, but with the wind behind Farage as it is, I wouldnt bet on it.


Yes, farage will fart in yaxley-lennon's face


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2019)

M Testa said:


> dire warnings? fuck off.


You said you thought Robinson was 'in with a chance' of winning a seat in the north west, but you don't seem to know anything about the region or what & who he's up against in competition for the right wing vote. Aren't you supposed to be some kind of expert on this stuff?


----------



## TopCat (May 19, 2019)

Well done Oldham lads and lasses.


----------



## The39thStep (May 19, 2019)

It's possible but I think unlikely that SYL will get enough votes to scrape in.Possible in that he has mainly campaigned in areas where Labour Councils have done very little for residents for years, possible in that the Labour message is confused and that the existing MEPs are for a second referendum , possible in that the threshold for getting elected is comparatively low and possible in that he has a profile. 
Unlikely as Killer B has mentioned in that the Brexit Party will sweep up the  pro Brexit protest , unlikely as SYL hasn't got organisation on the ground and I'm not convinced that despite some support at his rallies that there is a strategy on how to utilise that in getting people to the polls, unlikely in that despite their fudge the Labour vote isn't going to collapse . 
What I can't work out is what his strategy is if/ when he doesn't get elected . What happens to the supporters his campaign has identified? Even if UKIP gets them they are pretty much finished electorally. 

On a side note I spent all afternoon early evening in a pub mainly full of people and families from Wythenshaw. ( nipped back for the weekend) Nobody supported SYL thought it was embarrassing that he had an event on the estate, vast majority pro Brexit, vast majority didn't like Corbyn but said if they voted it would be Labour despite their vie that the Council did fuck all for them .


----------



## TopCat (May 19, 2019)

I voted leave and will vote Labour this week. Remainers  I know are all voting Labour bar a few wets voting Gween.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 19, 2019)

Hope he receives a similar welcome in Bootle and Huyton today


----------



## treelover (May 19, 2019)

> On a side note I spent all afternoon early evening in a pub mainly full of people and families from Wythenshaw. ( nipped back for the weekend) Nobody supported SYL thought it was embarrassing that he had an event on the estate, vast majority pro Brexit, vast majority didn't like Corbyn *but said if they voted it would be Labour despite their view that the Council did fuck all for them .*



It really is appalling and shaming if this is the case, Labour need to re-orient themselves, McDonnell knows this, but i don't think the rest do, especially Momentum, who seem to think a four day week is radical and important, maybe but not in those areas.


----------



## Patteran (May 19, 2019)

Oldham rattled him - you can hear it in his cracking voice & see it in his swift exit from the area. It's unfortunate that the opposition, bold no doubt, organised under the banner of MDL - that communitarian split amplifies his world view, & again allows him to play the role of victim, which is a key part of his framing. It also gets him back in the headlines, after a damp squib of a week that saw him mostly ignored by the people of Cumbria. His issue will be getting the vote out from supporters that don't tend to vote at all.

He's in Merseyside today. Bootle & Huyton. Big union & labour opposition turn out. Meanwhile in Salisbury, the meme continues for the Dank Edgelord.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2019)

Patteran said:


> Oldham rattled him - you can hear it in his cracking voice & see it in his swift exit from the area. It's unfortunate that the opposition, bold no doubt, organised under the banner of MDL - that communitarian split amplifies his world view, & again allows him to play the role of victim, which is a key part of his framing. It also gets him back in the headlines, after a damp squib of a week that saw him mostly ignored by the people of Cumbria. His issue will be getting the vote out from supporters that don't tend to vote at all.
> 
> He's in Merseyside today. Bootle & Huyton. Big union & labour opposition turn out. Meanwhile in Salisbury, the meme continues for the Dank Edgelord.
> 
> ...


While mdl perhaps unfortunate, hopefully anti-fascists from across the region will forge links after this. Glad to see mdl gave syl a bloody nose.


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2019)

He won't be made to feel welcome today.


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2019)

Shithouse.


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2019)

What are burger king milkshakes like?


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2019)

Hiding behind a ford transit.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 19, 2019)

"far left Antifa thugs"  

I don't know why I'm watching that little shit weasel and his side kick.


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2019)

All that plod overtime just to protect that cunt.


----------



## steveo87 (May 19, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> What are burger king milkshakes like?


Better than McDonald's, but lacks the punch of a molotov.


----------



## teqniq (May 19, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2019)

Welcome to the shithole






Shithouse.


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2019)

Off to Huyton now then is it? Can't see him finding much more of a welcome in the Bluebell.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Off to Huyton now then is it? Can't see him finding much more of a welcome in the Bluebell.



That's a pity, I hoped they'd show him a warm welcome


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 19, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Shithouse.




"I've only had 2 hours sleep."

Well, stop doing coke, you fuckwit.


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> That's a pity, I hoped they'd show him a warm welcome


Yeah me too but as someone else pointed out earlier today the little weasel had more plod protecting him than turn out for the Liverpool-Everton derby game. Says something about your politics when you have a greater police escort than the leader of the opposition 

He should be in Huyton by now which is me old fella's neck of the woods so it could go either way to be fair. He could get lynched by some bored biker gangs of yoof or cheered on by some sad old fucks like the ones who turned out in Bootle. I've checked with me Ma and she says he's watching the cricket so let's hope the bored kids are out in force.


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2019)

It's a good job Line of Duty has finished because he'd get fucked over for disturbing Sunday night telly time on that estate.


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2019)

The wild west of Huyton


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 19, 2019)

'You're a class traitor'


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2019)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 'You're a class traitor'



That's what I love most about Liverpool. The women   Nae Passa Nan


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 19, 2019)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 'You're a class traitor'




 Not enough likes in the world.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 19, 2019)

I've just been attacked, I am covered in milkshake, very violent.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 19, 2019)

"extreme violence" - what a fucking wank sock


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've just been attacked, I am covered in milkshake, very violent.



What a bunch of transparent dickheads. Big hard boy thinks that's extreme violence


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2019)

"So I'm now stuck hiding behind a police guard"


----------



## existentialist (May 19, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've just been attacked, I am covered in milkshake, very violent.



I'm pretty sure I heard him say "I'm alive...for now"


----------



## Voley (May 19, 2019)

Oh this is great. I fucking love Liverpool.


----------



## friedaweed (May 19, 2019)

He's a fucking prick for thinking he'd be welcome up here. It's very telling that he didn't have the balls to turn up in the City centre or in the south end of Liverpool. 

They're fucking opportunist muppets just looking to take the piss out of the state this area of the country is in due to the Tories, again. It's a bit disappointing he's left with his tail still attached to that spot between his legs that needs a good kicking. The daft cunt will probably think he's had some sort of a welcome because George the Nazi from number 49 came out to complain about the kids. 

Fucking shithouse. I'd love him to drop by Halifax now he's declared it's not in the North West of England. It's not about a Geography Tommy it's about hate.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 19, 2019)

Stephen Waxy-Lemmons


----------



## tim (May 19, 2019)

Old news, I know, but it amused me

*A female protester was also prevented from throwing kippers at Mr Benjamin*.

UKIP candidate in milkshake melee


----------



## Patteran (May 19, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> "So I'm now stuck hiding behind a police guard"




'Stop inflaming the situation. I’m doing my best to stop you getting filled in'

Some good people in the first video, & the last 30 seconds demands the Curb Your Enthusiasm theme. Goddard now trending on twitter - I don't think a load of strangers laughing at him getting humiliated while calling him Chippy Tits was in his grand plan for patriot media stardom.


----------



## steveo87 (May 19, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> "So I'm now stuck hiding behind a police guard"



"I'll take any of you on! One on one!"

He says, from behind a row of parked cars, and a line of frustrated police officers. 
"Sir, please don't insight them more..."


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 19, 2019)

Patteran said:


> 'Stop inflaming the situation. I’m doing my best to stop you getting filled in'
> .


----------



## teqniq (May 19, 2019)

Yeah I liked that too. He then goes on to say 'I don't want to get injured protecting you'.


----------



## spitfire (May 19, 2019)

He's hiding behind the bizzies 'cos he's scared, 
he's hiding behind the bizzies 'cos he's scared, 
he's hiding behind the bizzies, 
he's hiding behind the bizzies, 
he's hiding behind the bizzies 'cos he's scared.

Great work Liverpool. I've enjoyed this.


----------



## Patteran (May 19, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> While mdl perhaps unfortunate, hopefully anti-fascists from across the region will forge links after this. Glad to see mdl gave syl a bloody nose.



'Unfortunate' was a sloppy word to use, but I hope you know what I meant - perhaps an example of a shift that Kenan Malik has referred to, how 'radicalism' among some British Pakistanis has changed since the 80s, how what was expressed once through atheism & leftism is now sometimes expressed through the vocabulary of Islam rather than emancipation. And yes, as far as I know, some links already exist - there was a collaborative outing previously with Mcr anti-fascists when Britain First attempted to mobilise in Rochdale around a sexual exploitation trial.


----------



## souljacker (May 19, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> He's a fucking prick for thinking he'd be welcome up here. It's very telling that he didn't have the balls to turn up in the City centre or in the south end of Liverpool.



I've heard he'd go down a storm in L8. He should get himself down there.


----------



## pesh (May 20, 2019)

Voley said:


> Oh this is great. I fucking love Liverpool.


This


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2019)

*Monday, 20th May  -  Preston - Ashton - PR21LQ  -  7:00 P.M.

Tuesday, 21st May  -  Burnley - Rose Hill - BB115JP  -  6:00 P.M.


Tuesday, 21st May  -  Blackburn - Mill Hill  -  8:00 P.M.*

*Wednesday, 22nd May  -  Salford - M71WE  -  7:00 P.M.*


*THURSDAY 23RD MAY  -  ELECTION DAY
*
4 more days of hide and seek.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 20, 2019)

UKIP's Mr Rape-joker, Carl Benjamin, had another milkshake thrown at him yesterday, in Salisbury, apparently it's the fourth time in the last week, well done to all concerned. 

 

UKIP 'rape joke' candidate Carl Benjamin has milkshake thrown at him again


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> *Monday, 20th May  -  Preston - Ashton - PR21LQ  -  7:00 P.M.
> 
> Tuesday, 21st May  -  Burnley - Rose Hill - BB115JP  -  6:00 P.M.
> 
> ...


'shake and vac to put the freshness back


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 'shake and vac to put the freshness back


I've got a feeling Salford is going to be interesting.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I've got a feeling Salford is going to be interesting.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I've got a feeling Salford is going to be interesting.


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Monday, 20th May - Preston - Ashton - PR21LQ - 7:00 P.M.


this is my endz, but I'm on hospital visits.


----------



## hot air baboon (May 20, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> What I can't work out is what his strategy is if/ when he doesn't get elected .



I doubt he has strategy for if he IS elected tbh


----------



## Patteran (May 20, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I've got a feeling Salford is going to be interesting.



Looks like Grosvenor Park. I hate to say it about my old family parish, but I suspect he'll be well-received by some elements in Lower Broughton. And again, it's an area that's routinely ignored on a social level, but repeatedly demolished & rebuilt by Salford-council endorsed developers. A couple of years back it was said explicitly that Lower Broughton needed _less_ not more affordable housing to enact the improvements (social engineering) they desire. 

It also needs saying that although Bootle was a disaster for him, TR was relatively well-received later that day in Huyton.


----------



## pesh (May 20, 2019)




----------



## existentialist (May 20, 2019)

pesh said:


>


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

Milky milky







Nigel Farage hit by milkshake in Newcastle - live news


----------



## cybershot (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Yossarian (May 20, 2019)

Cometh the hour...


> Paul Crowther, 32, from Throckley, Newcastle, said it was a £5.25 Five Guys banana and salted caramel milkshake.
> 
> He said: "I didn't know he was in town, I thought this is my only chance."



Nigel Farage drenched by milkshake during Brexit Party walkabout in Newcastle


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2019)

cybershot said:


>



and to pay top dollar


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 20, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> Cometh the hour...
> 
> 
> Nigel Farage drenched by milkshake during Brexit Party walkabout in Newcastle





> Mr Farage fumed at his security staff: "How did you not stop that happening? It's a complete failure."


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


>


he still had to be led away by security as he can't be trusted to walk away by himself.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 20, 2019)

_Lactose the intolerant!_


----------



## andysays (May 20, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


>


No wonder he's a bit cheesed off


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 20, 2019)

Tony Blair thinks it's awful.



So that's it settled then, it's great.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Tony Blair thinks it's awful.
> 
> 
> 
> So that's it settled then, it's great.



someone should milkshake that cunt blair


----------



## brogdale (May 20, 2019)

andysays said:


> No wonder he's a bit cheesed off


Fromagist scum, off our streets!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 20, 2019)

What time does the Tommy Robinson show start at tonight?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2019)

from twitterbox:
"Conan what is best in life?" 
"Splash your enemies! Frappuccino them before you! And hear the lamentation of their PR officers."


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2019)

killer b said:


> this is my endz, but I'm on hospital visits.


You've more important things to worry about currently then haven't you mate  Hope things are going ok chap. 

((((Blokey hugz))))


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2019)

Patteran said:


> Looks like Grosvenor Park. I hate to say it about my old family parish, but I suspect he'll be well-received by some elements in Lower Broughton. And again, it's an area that's routinely ignored on a social level, but repeatedly demolished & rebuilt by Salford-council endorsed developers. A couple of years back it was said explicitly that Lower Broughton needed _less_ not more affordable housing to enact the improvements (social engineering) they desire.
> 
> It also needs saying that although Bootle was a disaster for him, TR was relatively well-received later that day in Huyton.


That's kinda the point though isn't it? He knows he'll get a reception in these sort of places which is why they're hand picked. He will have been invited into most of them by a few small minded people who have aided him in setting them up. If you go back to Tommy's milk shaking incident and the scrapping in Warrington you will hear some Tommy fans inviting him to the North end and warning him to stay out of the city centre of Liverpool.

These areas are also in close proximity to more culturally diverse areas and he knows people will turn up. In all essence he's getting what him and his cronies want, division and social unrest. That's why the numbers need to count.

There wont be many scousers surprised that Tommy found a few knuckleheads the chant for him in Liverpool.


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> What time does the Tommy Robinson show start at tonight?


7pm if he's had enough sleep.


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2019)

#Milkshakecredentialgate


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2019)

Preston for Europe (@PrestonforEU) on Twitter


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2019)




----------



## cupid_stunt (May 20, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> #Milkshakecredentialgate




Oh. bless him, poor little lamb.


----------



## Ax^ (May 20, 2019)

friedaweed said:


>




more milkshakes less fash


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2019)

So basically a couple of hundred people on a housing estate chanting 'Allah is a peado'.  

Strangely the live broadcast filmed by Danny Tommo ends there


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> more milkshakes less fash


That's the live stream which they cut when the 'Allah is a Peado' stuff started. Similar chants at Bootle. A lot of the faces in the crowd look familiar too


----------



## Ax^ (May 20, 2019)

goes back to watch the end of the video...

no wait have to watch the whole thing

*wanders off to the interwebz*


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 20, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> #Milkshakecredentialgate



one car bomb


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2019)

Coining it in every night on the chat function on Danny Tommo's YouTube channel. Wonder where all that dosh is going?


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2019)

They're getting the cars ready because the "Muslim defence league" are coming apparently and now Danny's worried the antifascists are coming too.

Could get tasty on the live stream if they don't run away in time. He's now asking the plod if they have enough numbers to protect them 

live



Hit refresh


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 20, 2019)

I've reported this 'Danny Tommo'  account to youtube as being a shadow account for the banned Tommy Robinson account, perhaps if others do, we could get it closed down?


----------



## existentialist (May 20, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I've reported this 'Danny Tommo'  account to youtube as being a shadow account for the banned Tommy Robinson account, perhaps if others do, we could get it closed down?


I might have figured it out by the time you reply, but just in case...what is the best way to report an account to YouTube?


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I might have figured it out by the time you reply, but just in case...what is the best way to report an account to YouTube?


The bars by the like button


----------



## existentialist (May 20, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> The bars by the like button


I found a much more convoluted way, in the end, clicking the username, selecting About, then finding a tiny flag icon over on the right sidebar, clicking through a bunch of irrelevant stuff about posts, and entering details into a text box at the bottom of the page. Go me


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 20, 2019)

*‘Nazi salute’ actually began as a reflex to block incoming milkshakes, confirm historians*
https://newsthump.com/2019/05/20/nazi-salute-actually-began-as-a-reflex-to-block-incoming-milkshakes-confirm-historians/?fbclid=IwAR0B2YA3ezipiUZlC7QzROPoQ4n_l_RoH6DhhUGo0M77MNTWAygaePy1CKM


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Part 2 (May 21, 2019)

Anyone else planning to be in Salford tomorrow?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Anyone else planning to be in Salford tomorrow?


are you planning to milkshake the fourth top?


----------



## Part 2 (May 21, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> are you planning to milkshake the fourth top?



There's a McDonalds not too far away....but I'm gonna be pressed for time getting there.


----------



## friedaweed (May 21, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Anyone else planning to be in Salford tomorrow?


Na I'm actually in Manchester tomorrow but I'm on the 3pm train out of there. Hopefully there will be a good turn out of opposition. 

Blackburn today. I see they've chosen another kiddies park to play on.


----------



## Serge Forward (May 21, 2019)

Dibble should be all over that, given the nonce ratio in Tommeh's gang.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> Dibble should be all over that, given the nonce ratio in Tommeh's gang.


Suffer the little children to come tommeh


----------



## Dogsauce (May 21, 2019)

Off the Facebook:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 21, 2019)

t-shirt, anyone?


----------



## friedaweed (May 21, 2019)

All a bit quiet in Blackburn.


----------



## klang (May 21, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> t-shirt, anyone?


i like the fact it doesn't have Mc D on it. make of Mc D what you will, they are certainly not anti fash and I don't feel comfortable with them being portrayed us such.


----------



## killer b (May 21, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> You've more important things to worry about currently then haven't you mate  Hope things are going ok chap.
> 
> ((((Blokey hugz))))


a friend of a friend bricked his van.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

from the mail


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 171747
> from the mail


both in there doing coke no doubt


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 22, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Anyone else planning to be in Salford tomorrow?



Yep.


----------



## Part 2 (May 23, 2019)

He pulled a crowd of maybe 250-300 at a guess where the counter demo was quite a bit smaller. 

It felt like it was getting moody at times when a few eggs started being thrown. Not enough locals on the counter demo, surprised by the number of women out with their kids to see SYL. 

 

Apparently kicked off as police were escorting people away. 

Two people arrested after clashes and chaotic scenes at Tommy Robinson rally in Salford


----------



## Patteran (May 23, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> He pulled a crowd of maybe 250-300 at a guess where the counter demo was quite a bit smaller.
> 
> It felt like it was getting moody at times when a few eggs started being thrown. Not enough locals on the counter demo, surprised by the number of women out with their kids to see SYL.
> 
> ...



There were some local trade unionists present, but you're right - & that picture shows the divide starkly - the left self-separated from the Salford residents, not confident enough to stand amongst them, argue their case nose to nose. Standing off, chanting about refugees & nazis seemed to miss the point & the opportunity. And yes, it did get ugly afterwards, protestors harried & bricked as they walked back to town. On the plus side, Rebel media got milkshaked. He has the look of a man who would suck it out of his lapels afterwards.


----------



## Patteran (May 26, 2019)

Early polling not looking hopeful for TR, & he's already getting his excuses in. Britain Elects North West forecast - Brexit Party 2 (+2) Labour 2 (-1) Lib Dem 2 (+2) Tories 1 (-1) Green 1 (+1). 

This is interesting from Hope Not Hate - some details of their campaign. Private polling, & then a decision to a) try to keep TR's name out of headlines & heads (passive no-platforming, hinting at pressure applied to newsrooms?) &  b) mobilise those appalled rather than pleased by the prospect of a TR victory with (expensive) targeted leafletting.


----------



## Patteran (May 27, 2019)

Apparently a result in the North West - 38,900 votes, 2.2%, lost deposit. Still a lot of work to be done, it's a display of decency from most people up here rather than any victory for the oppositional forces & campaigns, but I'll take small mercies tonight.


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2019)

killer b said:


> The north west of England isn't nick Griffin's 'old manor', but his party did once get enough votes for him to briefly become one of our MEPs. He was crushed at the last election though, because all their vote - beyond a very few committed fascists, and not even all of them - transferred to UKIP. They're now all transferring to the Brexit party.
> 
> The base figures you need to look at arent the BNP in 2009, it's the BNP in 2104. I think Robinson might do a little better than 32000, but with the wind behind Farage as it is, I wouldnt bet on it.



Well.


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2019)

IMO this isn't the result of someone who's been 'seen off', as many seem to be crowing about today - it's the numbers of someone who never stood a chance. Great publicity for Hope Not Hate though.


----------



## Favelado (May 27, 2019)

Fucking Southerner.


----------



## tim (May 27, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Fucking Southerner.




			  ?

He's from Luton, which is one of those places up North.


----------



## Yossarian (May 27, 2019)

> In the end, Robinson won only 2.2 per cent of the vote - losing his £5,000 deposit - and snuck out of the election count in central Manchester barely an hour after he arrived



It's only a shame there was nobody lying in wait with a milkshake.

Extremist Tommy Robinson sneaks out of election count after loss


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 27, 2019)

Have we had this yet ? hasnt aged well


----------



## existentialist (May 27, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Have we had this yet ? hasnt aged well



What a completely meritless, irritating, patronising cunt that man is. Regardless of his nasty politics.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 27, 2019)

looks a wee bit coked up to me


----------



## M Testa (May 27, 2019)

very much coked up. there are unsubstantiated rumours about money laundering from coke profits in early EDL days and he's fucked a few 'appearances' up by being off it. on some of his videos he is obviously in furious coke sweat rant mode. embarrassing. thanks fuck he didnt get in but he got quite a few votes but didnt meet the %.


----------



## M Testa (May 27, 2019)

Patteran said:


> Apparently a result in the North West - 38,900 votes, 2.2%, lost deposit... but I'll take small mercies tonight.


yes, me too.


----------



## friedaweed (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Part 2 (May 29, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (May 29, 2019)

I like this version.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

friedaweed said:


>


----------



## The39thStep (May 29, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (May 29, 2019)

Still not seen anything to top the old fav...


----------



## existentialist (May 29, 2019)

friedaweed said:


>



He's the missing link, all right.

ETA: ...oh.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2019)

existentialist said:


> He's the missing link, all right.
> 
> ETA: ...oh.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 30, 2019)

He got a lot of publicity and following his "martyrdom". In march he was addressing adoring crowds of thousands outside parliament. He clearly thought he was on  a roll. But in the end all he got was the baseline bonehead vote - pretty humiliating id say. He got milkshaked by the voters.
Its interesting that immigration and evil muslamic refugees didn't feature in the debate around Euro campaign - and Yaxley Cokehead's attempts to steer it that direction clearly fell on deaf ears. That is grounds for some small optimism id say.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 30, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> He got a lot of publicity and following his "martyrdom". In march he was addressing adoring crowds of thousands outside parliament. He clearly thought he was on  a roll. But in the end all he got was the baseline bonehead vote - pretty humiliating id say. He got milkshaked by the voters.
> Its interesting that immigration and evil muslamic refugees didn't feature in the debate around Euro campaign - and Yaxley Cokehead's attempts to steer it that direction clearly fell on deaf ears. That is grounds for some small optimism id say.


Maybe, although in a different (more typical) context he'd have likely picked up more votes - can only speculate but fair to assume a lot of his potential base voted brexit party


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Maybe, although in a different (more typical) context he'd have likely picked up more votes - can only speculate but fair to assume a lot of his potential base voted brexit party


Absolutely - the celebrations from hope not hate et al that he'd been seen off by their campaigning is total bollocks as a result - he was crushed by electoral forces beyond his or their control. If anything I'd imagine the hnh campaign may have motivated a few thousand who wouldn't have voted otherwise to vote _for_ Robinson.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 30, 2019)

killer b said:


> Absolutely - the celebrations from hope not hate et al that he'd been seen off by their campaigning is total bollocks as a result - he was crushed by electoral forces beyond his or their control. If anything I'd imagine the hnh campaign may have motivated a few thousand who wouldn't have voted otherwise to vote _for_ Robinson.


HnH strategy of encouraging local media to blackball coverage also bit errr - understand rationale but so much of his appeal is as an outsider, against the establishment, common sense political martyr. Might be being harsh there, a tricky one tbf


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 30, 2019)

Also low votes aside, his/their strategy of campaigning in estates and tight w/c communities is dangerous (for us) and what 'we' should be doing


----------



## gentlegreen (May 30, 2019)

Humiliated Tommy Robinson demands second vote after losing £5k deposit


----------



## emanymton (May 30, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Also low votes aside, his/their strategy of campaigning in estates and tight w/c communities is dangerous (for us) and what 'we' should be doing


I'd have thought that the coverage and possible networks built up would have been a positive thing for him. I'd certainly have thought that if it was a left wing campaign. But this prick doesn't seem to see it that way. I take some comfort in that.


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2019)

I dunno, if part of your shtick is about kicking against the rigged system, more evidence of the system being rigged is just grist to the mill.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Humiliated Tommy Robinson demands second vote after losing £5k deposit


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 30, 2019)

Hate to sound like I'm even slightly defending that little arsehole but his 2nd vote calls in that article are clearly him taking the piss out of the 2nd ref crowd


----------



## gentlegreen (May 30, 2019)

darn ...


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 31, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Maybe, although in a different (more typical) context he'd have likely picked up more votes - can only speculate but fair to assume a lot of his potential base voted brexit party



in a different context all sorts of different things could have happened. But what _did_ happen is that he got humiliated after a year of steadily building momentum and exposure for his brand of racist shit stirring. So what if him being banned from facebook and twitter and ignored by the rest of the media supports his narrative of being persecuted by the establishment for "telling the truth"? It didn't do him any good. The farage floating back up the political u-bend may well have fucked him.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 31, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> in a different context all sorts of different things could have happened. But what _did_ happen is that he got humiliated after a year of steadily building momentum and exposure for his brand of racist shit stirring. So what if him being banned from facebook and twitter and ignored by the rest of the media supports his narrative of being persecuted by the establishment for "telling the truth"? It didn't do him any good. The farage floating back up the political u-bend may well have fucked him.


I wasn't talking about him being banned from social media, I was referring to HnH lobbying local print and digital media to not cover his campaign at all, either positively or negatively. Not sure whether that was good or bad move, but it does feed his image of anti establishment crusader.

But anyway. Maintain view that, given dominance of BP with obvious appeal to his natural constituency, his vote share was neither surprising nor humiliating


----------



## Serge Forward (May 31, 2019)

To be fair he is persecuted a bit. But there's a reason... he's a cunt.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 5, 2019)

The Lancashire Post has apologised for a report on TR's Preston’s Ashton Park.



> “But did we get everything right on Monday night? In a word, no. Many of those complaining were concerned we had overestimated the numbers of people present on Ashton Park. And we should have made it clear that it was an estimate. “We reported the crowd numbered 600, many of those complaining said it was more like 100. Lancashire Police put the figure at 200.
> 
> “This is important as the figure is an indication of Robinson’s popularity every bit as relevant as his claim to have pulled his largest crowd of his campaign in Preston. We also upset people with the suggestion that it must have been ‘galling’ for the organisers of the protest in the city centre to have drawn 40 people.
> 
> “It may well have been galling to them – it may well not have been – but that was an opinion and in a factual news report there’s no place for opinion and we apologise for that aberration.”



https://www.holdthefrontpage.co.uk/...ver-terminology-used-in-tommy-robinson-story/


----------



## treelover (Jun 5, 2019)

> Ben Quinn
> 
> 
> Scuffles broke out in the centre of Portsmouth today after groups of football casuals marched through a protest against the US president’s presence in the city during D-Day commemorations. A few dozen men marching behind a banner with the crest of Portsmouth Football Club at the centre of a Union flag chanted ‘scum, scum, scum’ as they arrived midway through speeches by trade unionists and others who had organised a gathering of a few hundred people in the city’s Guildhall Square.
> ...




Minor scuffles in Portmouth as Football 'casuals' walked into an Anti-Trump protest, but not good for the veterans to see their day messed up either way.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2019)

treelover said:


> Minor scuffles in Portmouth as Football 'casuals' walked into an Anti-Trump protest, but not good for the veterans to see their day messed up either way.


their day? THEIR DAY? traditionally d-day was on the SIXTH of june. and what's the date today?


----------



## treelover (Jun 5, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> their day? THEIR DAY? traditionally d-day was on the SIXTH of june. and what's the date today?




I mean the tribute event in Postmouth today.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 5, 2019)

edit wrong thread


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2019)

treelover said:


> Minor scuffles in Portmouth as Football 'casuals' walked into an Anti-Trump protest, but not good for the veterans to see their day messed up either way.




What did you do about it?


----------



## treelover (Jun 5, 2019)

Eh, what are you on about, I am reposting a guardian report and suggesting protests near the event were not a good idea in the circumstances.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> What did you do about it?


He huffed and he puffed and he bored the house down


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2019)

treelover said:


> Eh, what are you on about, I am reposting a guardian report and suggesting protests near the event were not a good idea in the circumstances.


Yeh you suggested it here where you might as well have kept it to yourself


----------



## killer b (Jun 5, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> The Lancashire Post has apologised for a report on TR's Preston’s Ashton Park.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.holdthefrontpage.co.uk/...ver-terminology-used-in-tommy-robinson-story/


This is good - loads of people round here were freaking out, saying they were ashamed of their city after reading the Post's article - one look at the video showed there was a couple of hundred tops and the LEP had just reprinted whatever Robinspn had told them. Plus he got bricked.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 5, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> What did you do about it?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 5, 2019)

The idea there is still such a thing as casuals


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 7, 2019)

Tommy Robinson punches England fan in sickening attack at Nations League game


----------



## M Testa (Jun 7, 2019)

oh dear, 1st the election, then the coke accusation and now he's hoolying about? he already has a conviction for this with luton.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 7, 2019)

> Robinson, who has at least five convictions for violence and public order offences, said: “I was walking through there – I hadn’t had a drink, I was with my wife – that man … come [sic] up to me twice getting rowdy, in my face, being abusive, being aggressive.



hmm - the footage shows him walking up behind the other guy - who has his back to him and is walking away- and decking him. Punching somebody out for  saying something to you that you dont like is not - as far as i am aware - classed as justified self defence. 

Will he face charges for this - presumably under portuguese law? 

Horrible, coked up, violent racist cunt.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 7, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> hmm - the footage shows him walking up behind the other guy - who has his back to him and is walking away- and decking him. Punching somebody out for  saying something to you that you dont like is not - as far as i am aware - classed as justified self defence.
> 
> Will he face charges for this - presumably under portuguese law?
> 
> Horrible, coked up, violent racist cunt.



The victim would have to GNR and report the assault, which is unlikely.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 7, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Tommy Robinson punches England fan in sickening attack at Nations League game



I'm not an advocate of violence, but I'd love to see someone deck the little thug/cunt.


----------



## binka (Jun 7, 2019)

There's another video now of him squaring up to some young lad in the stand shouting 'do something, do something' in his face


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 7, 2019)

TBF, you might not even need to hit the cunt for him to fall.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 8, 2019)

I fuckng hate his pathetic, pumped up, infantile macho posturing and his self righteous justifications for being a violent, little cunt. Like some particularly nasty 10 year old gobshite.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 9, 2019)

binka said:


> There's another video now of him squaring up to some young lad in the stand shouting 'do something, do something' in his face


It would be absolutely the wrong thing to do, and I probably - probably, because I'm not that violent - wouldn't do it, but that combination of smug twattishness and thuggish arrogance would make his face look very, very temptingly ready for a proper haymaker.


----------



## M Testa (Jun 10, 2019)

as my old man said (of bob geldof) 'he has a face you'd never tire of kicking!'


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 10, 2019)

The videos of him and his cronies hitting people on the street seem to have gone up in frequency nowadays. Trying to keep a profile up in the face of UKIP tanking and/or spiralling use of the beak?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 10, 2019)

existentialist said:


> It would be absolutely the wrong thing to do, and I probably - probably, because I'm not that violent - wouldn't do it, but that combination of smug twattishness and thuggish arrogance would make his face look very, very temptingly ready for a proper haymaker.



I'm not an advocate of attacking first, so it would be nice to see him pick on the wrong person someday.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 10, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I'm not an advocate of attacking first, so it would be nice to see him pick on the wrong person someday.


Like many bullies he has a good sense of when he can get away with it. I saw this firsthand at the second FLA demo where there were lots of people who hated him - he stayed very carefully away from the main group.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 10, 2019)

Also always has a band of minders/cronies ready to get involved thesedays if someone looks like getting the better of him.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 10, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The videos of him and his cronies hitting people on the street seem to have gone up in frequency nowadays. Trying to keep a profile up in the face of UKIP tanking and/or spiralling use of the beak?



One leading to the other quite possibly...


----------



## M Testa (Jun 11, 2019)

some of 'tommy's greatest hits. 
Tommy Robinson’s Greatest Hits!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2019)

M Testa said:


> some of 'tommy's greatest hits.
> Tommy Robinson’s Greatest Hits!


and not a crivens in sight


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 23, 2019)

One time camera person for SYL Lucy Brown now quoting from Urban75  about Tyne and Wear Antifascists Association on Twitter


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 23, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> One time camera person for SYL Lucy Brown now quoting from Urban75  about Tyne and Wear Antifascists Association on Twitter


What's with all the moody music playing in the background


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 23, 2019)

Got a link?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## M Testa (Jun 23, 2019)

the uk far right, especially EDL, Fuckwit Soccer Lads etc., have no idea about how broad anti-fascism is in the UK. They think Antifa, Hope Not Hate, UAF etc are all the same thing that the 'leftist BBC' support and that the state sponsors. this also leads to underestimation of militant anti-fascists as in Brighton, Dover, Liverpool .... when we kicked them far right spongebags off the streets.


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 24, 2019)

Loving the "we".

QUOTE="M Testa, post: 16096203, member: 76239"]the uk far right, especially EDL, Fuckwit Soccer Lads etc., have no idea about how broad anti-fascism is in the UK. They think Antifa, Hope Not Hate, UAF etc are all the same thing that the 'leftist BBC' support and that the state sponsors. this also leads to underestimation of militant anti-fascists as in Brighton, Dover, Liverpool .... when we kicked them far right spongebags off the streets.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 24, 2019)

Red Sky said:


> Loving the "we".
> 
> QUOTE="M Testa, post: 16096203, member: 76239"]the uk far right, especially EDL, Fuckwit Soccer Lads etc., have no idea about how broad anti-fascism is in the UK. They think Antifa, Hope Not Hate, UAF etc are all the same thing that the 'leftist BBC' support and that the state sponsors. this also leads to underestimation of militant anti-fascists as in Brighton, Dover, Liverpool .... when we kicked them far right spongebags off the streets.



I liked the sponge(r) bit, love red politics me


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 4, 2019)

Glad to see him back in court today, let's hope he's off to jail again. 



> He was jailed for 13 months in May 2018 after he filmed people involved in a criminal trial at Leeds crown court and broadcast the footage on social media. The sentence included three months for a contempt at Canterbury crown court in May 2017, which was suspended at the time.
> 
> After the court of appeal quashed the finding of contempt made in Leeds, the case was referred back to the attorney general, who announced in March that it was in the public interest to bring fresh proceedings against Robinson.



Tommy Robinson due in court for contempt case



> The barrister said it was unfortunate that the history of the case was “prolonged” and *accepted it had caused increased stress for Robinson.*



Oh dear, what a shame.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 4, 2019)

Trying to follow it on twitter but can only find his mates tweeting about it


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 4, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Trying to follow it on twitter but can only find his mates tweeting about it



The Mirror is live blogging it, if that helps.

Tommy Robinson in court over contempt allegation - live updates


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 4, 2019)

*Hearing adjourned for lunch*
The hearing has now been adjourned for lunch.

It will resume at around 2pm.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 4, 2019)

‪Dominic Casciani @BBCDomC is good on Twitter for his coverage of SYLs court cases


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 4, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> ‪Dominic Casciani @BBCDomC is good on Twitter for his coverage of SYLs court cases



James Doleman is no bad either @*jamesdoleman*


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2019)

Breaking news - he's been found guilty of contempt of court again & faces more jail time.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 5, 2019)

'Defence asks for time for a medical report'...I hope the're not gonna try and claim any mental instability after he posted videos about how he wasn't stressed while singing Bob Marley songs.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2019)

The editor has started a new thread - Tommy Robinson guilty over Facebook broadcast


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 21, 2019)

He tried to intimidate a pensioner, and the pensioner dropped him with a single punch, that is truly beautiful, poetry in motion.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 21, 2019)

> "There was a bit of pushing then one prisoner, a 70-year-old, very hard pensioner, decked Robinson with a punch to the jaw. “He didn’t have any idea who he had hit, but he wasn’t going to back down. Those are the rules in Belmarsh, you fight or back down. “It was all over in a flash. One of the prison officers asked what was going on, but he said he slipped so no official report was made.
> 
> *“If you start acting as though you are big time, someone will take you down. "If you come into the prison and start acting like you are the boss they will take you down quickly.”*



70 year-old, how very embarrassing for Tommy.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 21, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> 70 year-old, how very embarrassing for Tommy.


I can just imagine it - Tiny Tom has decided to do the "big man" routine inside, and everybody sees through it instantly. They probably went and found the oldest inmate up for punching someone and invited him to have a pop at the fresh meat. 

Or maybe Tom the Twat set out to get beaten to improve his victim status for the asylum application.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Ranbay (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## M Testa (Jul 22, 2019)

far right claims things as 'fake news?' like all the abusive messages i get from the far right sex offenders list blog. 'prove it!' (google it!), 'left full of pedos!' (evidence?) 'we done over antifa!' (never happened)...


----------



## hot air baboon (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Part 2 (Feb 22, 2020)

Maybe that's what Golding was up to aswell...









						Britain First leader Paul Golding charged by anti-terror police
					

Far-right figure was stopped at Heathrow on way back from meeting at Russian parliament and refused to give Pin of phone and devices, says Met




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ska invita (Feb 22, 2020)

hot air baboon said:


>



More on this character









						The Evolution of a Russian Troll
					

Alexander Malkevich, whose employees were detained in Libya, is part of Moscow’s efforts to create a “concert of chaos” around the globe.




					foreignpolicy.com
				




"Malkevich is likely just one of an untold number of players who form part of Russia’s “concert of chaos,” said Alina Polyakova, an expert on Russian political warfare at the Brookings Institution. She said it is hard for Western observers steeped in countries with rule of law and checks and balances to understand how Moscow operates—especially the degree of strategic freelancing that goes on within Russia and in its operations abroad. "

Mention of freelancers made me immediately think of Cummings attempt at new appointments. I'm not suggesting its the same... Yet


----------



## hot air baboon (Feb 22, 2020)

when Brady met Hindley


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 22, 2020)

hot air baboon said:


>




Hopefully the cunt can fuck off permanently to Russia.  Or is that unfair to the Russians?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Hopefully the cunt can fuck off permanently to Russia.  Or is that unfair to the Russians?


pop him down at the mouth of the river indigirka


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 22, 2020)

“She said it is hard for Western observers steeped in countries with rule of law and checks and balances to understand how Moscow operates”



ska invita said:


> makes me immediately think of Cummings attempt at new appointments.



Not sure you’ve thought this one through fella


----------



## hot air baboon (Feb 22, 2020)

tbf in amongst alot of noise about Russian shenannigans its Germany ( Merkel ) co-operating with Nordstream 2 pipleline that's given the biggest foreign policy win for Putin by miles


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 22, 2020)

Quite. And good thing none of _our_ lot are not involved in Russian nonsense in any way (cough, DPAC)


----------



## ska invita (Feb 22, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> “She said it is hard for Western observers steeped in countries with rule of law and checks and balances to understand how Moscow operates”
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure you’ve thought this one through fella


I read that, and I'm not making any claims, just a thought that crossed my mind. Possibilities are there and it's worth being aware of patterns of behaviour

ETA: he did just knowingly appoint an openly racist eugenicist. theres at least a degree of parallel there. btw, should add, im genuinely scared about the direction we are being taken by this government. Not shy to admit my thinking is fear driven


----------



## nogojones (Feb 22, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Quite. And good thing none of _our_ lot are not involved in Russian nonsense in any way (cough, DPAC)


Because they appeared on RT? or is there more?


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 22, 2020)

nogojones said:


> Because they appeared on RT? or is there more?



a fair few RT appearances, RT being the only news channel attending their demos, the pumping out of pro Kremlin propaganda (either stuff that defends Putin or which serves the chaos warfare agenda - they’ve written and published conspiracy theories about Greta Thunberg and XR for example, and led the charge to denounce complaints about labour antisemtism as a conspiracy to kill disabled people).

and again - this isn’t to deny the good things they do.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 22, 2020)

This happens _endlessly_ in disability/mental health - we just prostitute ourselves out to anyone who will pat us on the head and listen to us moan. 

And those who claim to be our ‘allies’ against the apparently ’Nazi’ government we live under (do me a fucking favour) have the most to be blamed for here.

“IDS is a Nazi!” “This government are Nazis” they shout. Fucking (English) irony eh


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 22, 2020)

Disability radicalism is a Chris Morris series, but without the light hearted bits. 

The radical activists want us _vulnerable_ people to kill politicians/DWP staff/ourselves in order to further the _cause_.  

They are perverted predators. Comrade Delta each and every one.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 22, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> This happens _endlessly_ in disability/mental health - we just prostitute ourselves out to anyone who will pat us on the head and listen to us moan.


It's not unique to MH/ dis campaigns. Most orgs/campaigns I've been party to are well up for talking to just about anyone who listens or will publicise it. I don't think it's a bad thing in itself. 

As for RT, if they were to offer a slot/interview/Russian gold, then I think I'd be tempted to snap it up. It gets views and it gets a message out there, even if the medium is flawed - Though I wouldn't personally as I have a face for radio only.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 22, 2020)

nogojones said:


> It's not unique to MH/ dis campaigns. Most orgs/campaigns I've been party to are well up for talking to just about anyone who listens or will publicise it. I don't think it's a bad thing in itself.
> 
> As for RT, if they were to offer a slot/interview/Russian gold, then I think I'd be tempted to snap it up. It gets views and it gets a message out there, even if the medium is flawed - Though I wouldn't personally as I have a face for radio only.



_no one cares about us_ (as treelover will tell you, endlessly), so why not be the lackeys  Scientology/SWP/the Kremlin 

and it’s not simply appearing on RT - it’s having a preference for RT (or the canary or whatever), and a working relationship with them, and then coming out with all sorts of wank to justify this (eg _no one cares about us_


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 22, 2020)

Tbh you can guarantee a couple of earnest young things from Ruptly at any protest, talking about how  whatever it is shows that society is collapsing. Though I've not noticed so many recently - perhaps they just aren't using the branding.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 22, 2020)

the ‘mainstream’ media does cover disability/mental health politics. If you don’t know this it’s because you’re not disabled.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 20, 2020)

Has a new project alongside others HeartsofOak .org . Cunts continue being  cunts


----------



## Bond (May 22, 2020)

He was supporting his fellow scumbag Britain First leader Paul Golding in the court the other day when Golding was sentenced to yet another crime (shock horror).


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2020)

Bond said:


> He was supporting his fellow scumbag Britain First leader Paul Golding in the court the other day when Golding was sentenced to yet another crime (shock horror).


Is that 'convicted terrorist Paul Golding'?


----------



## Bond (May 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Is that 'convicted terrorist Paul Golding'?


 Indeed it is


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2020)

Bond said:


> Indeed it is


Just checking


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2020)

No holibibs in Miami for you paulkins


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 26, 2020)

Tommy Robinson, up to being a cunt again.









						Appeals for calm after Tommy Robinson visits Barrow amid protests
					

Far-right activist claims to be investigating case of woman accused of lying about abuse




					www.theguardian.com
				






> His team circulated a video of him telling a female officer that he had travelled from Luton to do “essential work” as a journalist. “My job is essential, which means our travel is essential innit,” he said. He explained he had not driven himself because he had 18 points on his driving licence and “didn’t really believe” in Covid-19.


----------



## josef1878 2.0 (May 27, 2020)

I've read the girls story and she really doesn't need his shit stirring. Good of the family to fuck him off.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 27, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> His team circulated a video of him telling a female officer that he had travelled from Luton to do “essential work” as a journalist. “My job is essential, which means our travel is essential innit,” he said. He explained he had not driven himself because he had 18 points on his driving licence and *“didn’t really believe” in Covid-19*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 27, 2020)

Well, we have by far the highest rates of covid in the entire country, and there was no attempt at social distancing at his rally, so he may change his tune very soon.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2020)

Stephen Yaxley Lennon apparently arrested over an alleged assault in Barrow


----------



## existentialist (Jun 5, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Stephen Yaxley Lennon apparently arrested over an alleged assault in Barrow


NO! Say it ain't so!! What, mister babyface Yaxley-Lennon? Violence????

What is the world coming to...?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2020)

Tommy Robinson among four arrested after assault at Barrow protests
					

A 37-year old man from the Bedfordshire area, understood to be Mr Yaxley-Lennon, was arrested on suspicion of assault and a public order offence.




					www.lancs.live


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 5, 2020)

Well that's cheered me a up.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 5, 2020)

As normal he got his excuse/ defence in early on a vid . This time it was that someone spat at him so he was forced to act in self defence .


----------



## maomao (Jun 5, 2020)

I'd rather he were the victim of a vicious assault than guilty of one tbh. Hope the other party is okay.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 5, 2020)

His team circulated a video of him telling a female officer that he had travelled from Luton to do “essential work” as a journalist. “My job is essential, which means our travel is essential innit,” he said. He explained he had not driven himself because he had 18 points on his driving licence and *“didn’t really believe” in Covid-19*

Clearly he doesn't believe in the DVLA either


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 5, 2020)

If someone did spit at him that's pretty grim and its not surprising he acted the way he did, many would.  Thing is though he does seem to have a bit of a problem with telling the truth.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> If someone did spit at him that's pretty grim and its not surprising he acted the way he did, many would.  Thing is though he does seem to have a bit of a problem with telling the truth.


I make an exception for anyone spitting on him (or any other assault) to be honest. He lost his right to be treated fairly a long way back.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I make an exception for anyone spitting on him (or any other assault) to be honest. He lost his right to be treated fairly a long way back.


i think you'll find that gobbing on him is treating him fairly: in his case it is reasonable behaviour towards him. i don't suppose the italian anti-fascists who killed mussolini behaved like that toward everyone else, it was in that case reasonable behaviour. as here too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> If someone did spit at him that's pretty grim and its not surprising he acted the way he did, many would.  Thing is though he does seem to have a bit of a problem with telling the truth.


and with being spat at.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## q_w_e_r_t_y (Jun 6, 2020)

That barrow case needs looking into.  

This is the background








						Barrow MP calls for calm after protests over rape claims case
					

Woman, 19, arrested for breaking bail conditions after being accused of lying about sexual assault




					www.theguardian.com
				




Several women claiming extended abuse and trafficking, one of them now banged up on a charge of making false allegations after she posted a set of photos of her injuries online with an extensive commentary. Maggie Oliver is supporting the woman and her family who are trying to keep Robinson and his ilk away, but the story has become all about him, his supporters and racism.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 8, 2020)

Ranbay said:


>




inwas just chuckling at this on Twitter

the wee demented fucking gnome


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 9, 2020)

Ranbay said:


>




Jane Godley also did a good voiceover parody of this - Tommy ranting because he wants to watch The Sound of Music on Neftflix but his pal stole his password.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Jane Godley also did a good voiceover parody of this - Tommy ranting because he wants to watch The Sound of Music on Neftflix but his pal stole his password.


What I liked about that one was that Yayo-Lemming didn't realise multiple people can log in simultaneously using the same credentials, but still he got increasingly apoplectic


----------



## teqniq (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2020)

Hope Yaxley-Lennon is okay?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Hope Yaxley-Lennon is okay?



Turned out nice again


----------



## klang (Sep 5, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Hope Yaxley-Lennon is okay?



I hope he isn't.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 5, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Hope Yaxley-Lennon is okay?




I don't think urban will be having a whip around for his dental treatment.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I don't think urban will be having a whip around for his dental treatment.


Au contraire. I'm in for £40 to any amateur dentist who 'extracts' one of his molars


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Au contraire. I'm in for £40 to any amateur dentist who 'extracts' one of his molars


Why do I keep wanting to watch American History X!


----------



## andysays (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## dessiato (Sep 5, 2020)

I hope the racist twat gets some more dental work done.


----------



## tony.c (Sep 5, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Hope Yaxley-Lennon is okay?


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 5, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Hope Yaxley-Lennon is okay?




Didn’t that guy get outed as a racist loon and Walter Mitty type?


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Sep 5, 2020)

Hope nobody hurt their knuckles


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 5, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Hope nobody hurt their knuckles


Always wear proper PPE.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 18, 2021)

Who would have guessed?

Tommy Robinson ‘misused’ donations from far-right supporters, claim former allies | The Independent


----------



## dessiato (Mar 18, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Who would have guessed?
> 
> Tommy Robinson ‘misused’ donations from far-right supporters, claim former allies | The Independent


No, not him, surely? He's such a decent, honest, upright citizen, isn't he?


----------

